# CPT Code 87804 & 87420



## Jetzabel Nassiry (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello everyone, for the first time at our clinic we are going to start testing for Cpt 87404 and Cpt 87420, I'm not sure how much i should bill these codes for? can anyone help?


----------



## csandri (Oct 28, 2014)

Most offices go by the Medicare allowable from the fee schedule and add a percentage. The offices where I have worked usually billed 150% of the Medicare allowable to cover the private insurances that may have a higher fee schedule.


----------



## Jetzabel Nassiry (Oct 28, 2014)

Well I did try using this tool but this is what i get in response "The current Physician Fee Schedule does not price the requested HCPCS Code(s). I guess ill do the research online. Thank you for answering my question.


----------

